# What is Kirschental line?



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

We are looking at purchasing a second GSD from the breeder Molly came from. Molly's father will be the stud and a beautiful saddle back will be the mother. The breeder mentioned that the mother is from a Kirschental line.

What is a Kirschental line?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

It is a kennel name, so they mean the dogs in the pedigree come from that kennel.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Are these GSD's working line?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

They would not be considered working lines, no.

They were originally herding lines, back in the day before there was such a split between working and show. Today they are considered show lines, though many of them still do herding and it's common to see HGH instead of SchH titles on dogs from this kennel.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Chris Wild said:


> They would not be considered working lines, no.
> 
> They were originally herding lines, back in the day before there was such a split between working and show. Today they are considered show lines, though many of them still do herding and it's common to see HGH instead of SchH titles on dogs from this kennel.


 
Are these GSD's ideal for for family pets?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

As long as their temperament is good, I don't see why not.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Kirschental is by Karl Fuller in Germany. He is by trade a shepherd and his dogs are trained to work sheep. Decades ago, before there were such huge splits in "lines", Karl would combine a working dog with a dog that had more of today's "show" type. These days, Kirschental dogs are basically west German show line dogs and Karl is no longer combining types but still breeding dogs and herding sheep.

His website has a pretty detailed history of his breeding program.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Liesje said:


> Kirschental is by Karl Fuller in Germany. He is by trade a shepherd


So you are saying that Karl Fuller is, actually, a German shepherd?


----------



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

Emoore said:


> So you are saying that Karl Fuller is, actually, a German shepherd?


No ..I think we've a German Shepherd breeding German Shepherds in Germany:wild:


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I love the web site!!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

thank you all for the info


----------

